# JOMO's Second Cycle Log



## JOMO

Whats up guys and gal's. Just wanted to keep a log this time to show my progress as I didn't keep one for my first cycle. 

First cycle was PL prop for 12 weeks 100mg EOD and I went from 185-207lbs in that time. As of now I am 203lbs and 13.1% body fat at 5'7''. I was coming off a shoulder injury and couldnt' give it all I had and have been taking it easy since. Slowly letting the shoulder heal and do its thing, Gh has helped tremendously with daily aches and pains. Nearly non-existant now only 7 weeks into rips at 2iu's a day. Goals are 220lbs plus while dropping body fat of course. Cannot due hard cardio (running) so I will be stuck with the eliptical/stairmaster due to a slight foot injury with the ball of my foot.

Anadrol- 1-4 @50mg ED
Test E  - 1-12 @250mg M/TH.PROP 12-15
NPP     - 1-12 @100mg EOD
Anavar -8-15 @50mg ED. Running the Var out until I will start PCT.
Rips 3iu's ED 5 on 2 off.(Might bump up to 4iu's)

I have Caber and aromasin on hand and will be running the aromasin at 12.5mg EOD and Caber as needed. 
Clomid/Novla PCT.

Starting tomorrow. Stay Tuned!


----------



## Lulu66

Looks solid. I would pull the test all the way to week 15. Prolly test prop for thr last 2.


----------



## JOMO

Lulu66 said:


> Looks solid. I would pull the test all the way to week 15. Prolly test prop for thr last 2.



Thanks Lulu! I have prop on hand also and was thinking this too.


----------



## Pikiki

Lulu66 said:


> Looks solid. I would pull the test all the way to week 15. Prolly test prop for thr last 2.



X2 always run test longer than 19nor. Even NPP is not as long of deca still a good idea to help recovery. Plus doing it this way you will not running Var without Test. 

I don`t see anu HCG on this cycle, so you may want to add some clomid as an alternative to avoid your boys to shrink and atrophy. 

How you will dose your PCT??
This is important for a succesfull recovery, I will suggest you to add an AI during PCT for 15 days after last dose of Nolva @12.5mg then taper off @6.25mg for last week (7-8 days) 

Look forward to see your progress JOMO and I hope those injuries heal 100% with the use of HGH and NPP helps with those minor injuries as well. 

Will follow it brotha


----------



## JOMO

Thanks Pikiki. Yeah, no HCG. But I do have clomid at my disposal. Thanks for your input, and Im looking foward to this one.


----------



## JOMO

Yep, sticking to my plan of starting tomorrow. Great things will follow in the months to come.


----------



## JOMO

Just pinned glutes. 2cc/test/npp. Off to kill legs. Let the games begin.


----------



## JOMO

Ok, starting weight 203lbs, 13.2% BF.

Tonights leg workout. Was a quick one, gym was packed and I had to get home and study. Only had 5hrs sleep last night so I wasn't feeling my best. Kept it light.

Squats

135x12
225x12x3
135x12

Leg Press
4 plates ea side x12
6 plates ea side x10
8 plates ea side x8
3 plates ea side x20

Single leg extentions

50lbs x12
70lbs x12
90lbs x10
60lbs x10
40lbs x15<----On fire here

Standing single Hamstring Curls

50lbs x12
70lbs x12
90lbs x 8
40lbs x15

Seated hamstring curl

80lbs x12
90lbs x12
110lbs x12 <--these three sets were done just waiting for a machine. Didn't want to just stand around.

Laying Hamstring curl
80lbs x12
95lbs x12
110lbs x10
65lbs x20

Doesnt look like much but didnt take alot of rest between sets and it took alot out of me.


----------



## vaper86

Get some brother look forward to your logs.


----------



## creekrat

Looking forward to seeing your progress brother!


----------



## DF

Give it hell Bro!


----------



## Jada

Nice workout Jomo! Followin ur log


----------



## Pikiki

Lots of good guys on cycle now, great logs to read everyday. Keep it up JOMO


----------



## JOMO

Just pinned my LT delt with the stallone (gh). Bumped it up to 3ius from 2. 

Very very sore today from legs yesterday. Going to be working out back after my night class later on. Deads are prob out of the question.


----------



## AndroSport

You said it didn't look like much but it looked like a decent leg workout to me lol. Those ones you do in a pinch usually end up being really good even though you dont feel like they are since youre in a hurry.

Along for the ride - let's get swole brother!


----------



## JOMO

AndroSport said:


> You said it didn't look like much but it looked like a decent leg workout to me lol. Those ones you do in a pinch usually end up being really good even though you dont feel like they are since youre in a hurry.
> 
> Along for the ride - let's get swole brother!



You got that right Andro! Im sore as shit right now. Im going to hopefully be able to deadlift tonight. Those quick workouts do sneak up on you the next day. I can't wait till my recovery gets better. ITS GET BIG SEASON!!


----------



## Tilltheend

Keep up the good work.


----------



## JOMO

Got out of class alittle early and went and worked out back. Gym was basically dead so I was in no rush and all my machines were open. I know nothing has kicked in yet, but just mentally I am focused and feel great. Splitting my drol twice a day. 

Bent over BB rows (reverse grip)

135x12
185x12
205x8
215x6

Rack Pulls (getting bad back pumps so I went with these rather than deads)

135x12
225x12
315x10
335x10
355x8

Wide grip Lat pulldowns

150x12
180x12
200x10
220x8

Wide grip lat pulldowns (palms facing in, dont know what to call this attachment)

130x12
150x12
180x10
200x8

Seated Rows

150x12
180x12
210x10
210x8

20 Min cardio on the stairmaster.

Ive never went with any programs or anything to really get strength going. More just pyramid from 12 down. Can someone critique the workouts and let me know possibly how I would go about a good strength routine. Danke!!


----------



## Jada

i think ur work out was great man!#:-S


----------



## JOMO

Jadakiss said:


> i think ur work out was great man!#:-S



Thanks! Always good to get a new perspective though.


----------



## JOMO

Ok chest workout today. Pinned 1cc of NPP in my delt and took all 50mg Drol preworkout. Now, I have been having shoulder pains about a month ago and began switching pinning the gh in my delt of the bad shoulder. I could feel as the weeks went by it was feeling better but still kept it light on flat bench. I was only doing 205 for about 10reps cause the pain. Today def surprised me.

Flat Bench

135x12
225x10
245x8
255x6

Incline bench-Kept it light
135x12x4

Pec Deck
115x12
130x12
155x10
155x8

Cable Crossovers 
60x12
70x12
80x10

Light tris

Rope Pulldowns

35x12
50x12
65x10
50x12

Close grip pushdowns

60x12
80x12
80x12
60x10

Reverse grip pushdowns
35x12
50x12
65x10
50x10

Thats it. But man, I was surprised how my shoulder is feeling. I feel great.


----------



## vaper86

Glad to hear it brother shoulder pain hindering you is never a good thing keep rocking man.


----------



## JOMO

vaper86 said:


> Glad to hear it brother shoulder pain hindering you is never a good thing keep rocking man.



Thanks Vaper. Sept 27th it will be a year since I had orthoscopic shoulder surgery. Jan of this year I was barely able to bench the bar alone. So Im happy where Im headed.


----------



## vaper86

Incredible recovery for sure...amazing what you can do when you want to persevere.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Sexxy Sexxy Sexxy, cant wait to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## Lulu66

Hey bro, you should separate back and legs. I do back mondays, legs thursdays. That way you can get 100% out of your squats and deadlifts, since they share so many of the same muscles.
Your glutes are probably screaming after squats one day and then deads the next.


----------



## Mr P

I like your routine layout I will be fallowing this thread


----------



## PillarofBalance

Lulu66 said:


> Hey bro, you should separate back and legs. I do back mondays, legs thursdays. That way you can get 100% out of your squats and deadlifts, since they share so many of the same muscles.
> Your glutes are probably screaming after squats one day and then deads the next.



A lot of powerlifters will train squats and deads in the same day. That would leave back day for rows. I like that idea and would use it if I was a BB.


----------



## JOMO

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Sexxy Sexxy Sexxy, cant wait to see how this turns out!!!



Me either brother!! Just putting work in!


----------



## JOMO

Lulu66 said:


> Hey bro, you should separate back and legs. I do back mondays, legs thursdays. That way you can get 100% out of your squats and deadlifts, since they share so many of the same muscles.
> Your glutes are probably screaming after squats one day and then deads the next.



I know, Iv'e been moving them around lately. But that sounds like a perfect plan. I will start that next week cause like you said, I am not able to give it my all with legs and back close together.


----------



## JOMO

Tonight was shoulders! Took my drol pre workout. Slightly feeling alittle elevated heart rate about 2hrs after taking these. Not really feeling anything else from the Drol as of yet, but I am going to keep it at 50mg the whole time and not up the doses. 

DB Shoulder Press-50x12,65x12,75x10,80x8

DB Seated Lateral Raises-20x12,25x12,30x12,30x10

DB Seated Side Delt Raises-20x12,25,12,30x12,30x10

DB Alternating Delt Raises-20x12,25x12,30x12,30x10

DB Alternating Delt Raises(45degree angle thumbs up)-15x12,20x12,25x10

BB Shrugs-135x12,225x12,315x10,315x8


----------



## JOMO

Just made a very very wise decision. Just got with Spongy for my dieting. This just keeps getting better and better. BRING IT ON!


----------



## AndroSport

JOMO said:


> Just made a very very wise decision. Just got with Spongy for my dieting. This just keeps getting better and better. BRING IT ON!



Nice bro! Obviously my diet has been doing wonders for me while mixed with some hard work! I have no doubt yours will too!!!


----------



## Jada

Good job and adding spongy brother ! Diet is number 1


----------



## Bullseye Forever

nice log so far JOMO i like your routine


----------



## Mr P

you killed those shoulders yesterday, are your shoulders well developed?


----------



## Mr P

btw give it another week for the drol to start producing red blood cells when that happens the pumps will be bigger


----------



## JOMO

Mr P said:


> you killed those shoulders yesterday, are your shoulders well developed?



Haha, I dont know. They dont look anything special in my eyes.  And I have to take it easy still cause of my old injury.


----------



## JOMO

Ok, Pinned another 2cc's of TestE/NPP this morning. After work hit the gym and worked out arms.

Close grip bench-135x12;185x12;225x8;135x15

Skull crushers(EZ curl bar)-60x12x3. Supersetted with standing tricep extentions with 30lbs on anothe ez curl bar.

Rope Extentions-30x12;50x12,60x12,30x15

V-Bar pushdowns-50x12;70x12;80x12;50x15

Preacher curls-50x12;70x12;70x8

Ez Curl Bar-50x12x3

Hammer curls-25x12;30x12;30x12


----------



## JOMO

About to go workout legs in 2hrs. Just pinned one 250mg of Test E in my Rt quad and 100mg of NPP in my glute. Both pins went smooth.


----------



## 63Vette

Good work brother keep it up! I pinned both quads on my last leg day and it was great. Will try to pin the body part I am working in the future as much as possible!

Do work brother!
Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

Felt really good today. Nice bump up in strength and wasn't getting tired. I think I just witnessed the "back pumps" from the drol. I had to keep stretching and laying down after every set, lol. 

Squats-135x12;225x12;275x10;295x6(dropped back down to 225 and repped out another 6)

Leg Press-(plates for ea side)3x12;6x12;8x12;8x10;

Single leg ext-50x12;70x12;80x12;60x15

Standing Single Ham curls-50x12;80x12;100x6(dropped down to 60 then 6more reps);50x15

Lying hamstring curls-80x12;95x12;110x8;60x15 (supersetted calf raises in between sets here)

So all in I am starting to feel like a machine, strength is increasing, stamina is going up. And I weighed in at 208lbs from 203 last week. Lets do this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOMO

Just got my diet from spongy! Have to go grocery shopping tomorrow and it will officially start wed for me. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Pikiki

Great workout JOMO, this new diet will take you to another level bro


----------



## JOMO

Pikiki said:


> Great workout JOMO, this new diet will take you to another level bro



Thanks brotha! Looking forward to this plan.


----------



## JOMO

Just went grocery shopping and have all that I need. I would like to thank the Casino for the winnings and paying for my first few weeks of this plan. Quick Chest workout today, class was cancelled. Nothing special to log. Drol is still iffy, not really getting pumps...


----------



## JOMO

Ok, going back on my word and upping the drol to 100mg tomorrow. 8 days on 50mg haven't really felt anything.


----------



## JOMO

About to go beast out shoulders. Pinned my GH, Pinned 100mg NPP in my PEC!!!!!(. Jk, wasn't so bad. But lets go do this!!!


----------



## JOMO

Ok, low carb day on spongy's diet and I still felt like a powerhouse today.

DB Shoulder Press-45x15;65x12;80x12;50x12
DB Seated Lateral Raises-15x12;25x12;30x12;40x10 (Up 10lbs from last week)
DB Seated Deltoid Lateral Raises-15x12;25x12;30x12;30x10
Front Cable Raise-10x12;15x12;10x15
Bent Over low-pully side lateral-10x12;15x12,15x12
BB Shrugs-135x15;225x12;315x12x2;225x15;135x20

Felt Great, shoulder is no longer "burning out" like it used to and is making shoulder day much more enjoyable. Diets in Check, weights are increasing..and only on day 9. I increased the drol to 100mg and...I dont know if it is working but I am not feeling the "pumps" really that everyone is describing. Keeping it at 100mg and hoping this stuff kicks into gear.


----------



## LeanHerm

Moved to the appropriate section brother jomo


----------



## JOMO

BigHerm said:


> Moved to the appropriate section brother jomo



Thanks mayne!!


----------



## JOMO

Alright, did back today. Feel strong but my back was still tightening up so I could barely do more than 225 on deads. 

BB bent over rows-135x12;185x12;205x10;135x15
Wide grip Lat pull downs-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x8
Wide grip Lat Pull downs(diff attch)130x12;150x12x180x10
Seated Cable Rows-130x12;150x12;170x12;200x8
Deads-135x12;225x12;225x12
Two more machines that I dont know the name of with three sets ea.

I could def feel my pec being tight after pinning it for the first time yesterday. Didn't inhibit too much when I was warmed up.


----------



## JOMO

Going to be pinning after work today. So I went ahead and pinned pec's the other day, Im going to go for Ventro Glute today. Good to get a few more sites in rotation.


----------



## Milo

Nice log brother man. Great detail.


----------



## JOMO

So today I took 50mg of the drol since im splitting the doses, and an hour later i was bugging out. Got all hot, face was all red and i could tell. Went to the bathroom and it looked like i just got bad sunburn just on my face. Haha, i dont know if this means that its kicking in but today is the 11th day after i started and the first time i have truly felt anything from the drol. Going to take the other 50mg before my workout tonight after class. Now to pin glutes!


----------



## JOMO

Quick Arm workout tonight after class. Not even worth the log. Gym was empty, no one on base really lifts friday nights so all to myself. Didn't get that same flushing reaction from the drol like I did this morning so I am happy about that. But I feel great only 11days in, vascularity is increasing. Just a few pics from tonight.


----------



## JOMO

Feelng the love! Lol


----------



## AndroSport

Lookin good bro keep putting in the work!

You should be feeling the drool any second!!

Throw in a PP pic for herm & FD next time when you are ALL ALONE in the gym...


----------



## JOMO

AndroSport said:


> Lookin good bro keep putting in the work!
> 
> You should be feeling the drool any second!!
> 
> Throw in a PP pic for herm & FD next time when you are ALL ALONE in the gym...



Thanks dro! Work work work! Im waiting to just go balistic from the drol, just a waiting game. Pp pic is the friday night special for those two, lol.


----------



## JOMO

Just relaxing today! No carb weekends are not as bad as i thought they would be.


----------



## JOMO

ok, pinned this morning and I now am a believer of warming up your oils before injecting. Went in much smoother and quicker and I cant even tell I pinned at all. I will warm all my oils prior to injecting from now on. Took 25mg earlier today of drol and the other 75mg 2hrs prior to workout. Felt good today, just kept moderate weight and focused on form more than anything. I can feel myself getting stronger as these sets are becoming easier but dont want to push it just yet. 

BB Squat-135x15x2;225x12x3;135x12
Leg Press-Plates ea side (4plx12;6x12;8x12;8x10
Single leg extensions-40x12;60x12;80x12;(drop sets)50x15;40x15;30x15
Standing single leg hamstring curls-40x12;60x12;90x10.(drop sets)50x12;40x12;30x12
lying hamstring curls-80x12;95x12;115x10;(drop sets)65x12;50x12;35x12

My legs are like jelly right now and I managed to do 15min on the stairmaster also.


----------



## AndroSport

I have a fool proof heating method that GS gave me he has been using for years. I had tried a number of different ways and sometimes they wouldn't work sometimes they would IDK weird but this has worked every time and when pushing 2.5-3ml or more into you it really helps getting it heated properly. last time i could not even tell AT ALL that I had pinned.

keep up the good work!!


----------



## JOMO

Hit me up the some GS wisdom bro! I am only pinning at most just over 2ml. But literally am fucking amazed at the difference with heating the oils compared to not. Oh..and im still not sure on the anadrol. Maybe my carb cycling diet and lower daily total cals is inhibiting its affects?


----------



## Jada

Jomo great leg workout


----------



## vaper86

Awesome work Jomo cant wait til I can get back in there. I have to agree though Andro lets hear this wisdom currently i just warm my shit up in a bowl of water that I wont let touch the top for fear of contamination hehe.


----------



## JOMO

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Felt great today even on 5hrs of sleep and a full day of work then school then a chest workout. 25mg drol in the am, 75mg 1 1/2 prior to lifting. 

Chest/light tri day

BB Flat Bench-135x12;225x12;245x8;225x10;135x15
DB incline Ben-50x12;65x12;80x10;65x10
Inc DB Fly-30x12;45x12;55x12;65x12
Pec Dec-80x12;100x12;130x12;130x10

Overhead Single DB tri's exten-20x12;30x12;35x10;30x12
EZ curl Bar-45lbs total supersetted after ea set above for 15reps
rope exten-30x12;30x12(supersets 30x12;20x12;10x15)

Starting to work tri's with chest and bi's with back again. Recovery is steadily getting much quicker. Legs are barely sore today after yesturdays workout.Time to step it up very soon. So along with my 2700cal carb cycle I managed to weigh in today at 209lbs.Also down half an inch on my stomach and up 3/4in on my chest. tomorrow starts the beginning of week two with the spongy plan and I am really looking forward to seeing the results on a weekly basis.This is 16 days into my cycle, and am just feeling things starting to pick up. LETS GOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Get it son!  looking good!


----------



## Jada

Great job Jomo!


----------



## gfunky

I has a question? When you pin chest how long a pin you using?  That shit is scary to me......


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> I has a question? When you pin chest how long a pin you using?  That shit is scary to me......



25gx1''. And I had it almost all the way in, just left alittle out. And yeah, I just said to hell with it and took a shot at it and it went smooth. But of course I had pip because I have never recieved a shot there. Hit me late the next day. Felt like I got hit in the chest with a sledge hammer. Arm was tight too as if it spread out alittle. But it was bearable, I expected that with virgin muscle. But I will be using pecs from now on in my rotation.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

You gangster, Pinning up chest!!!! POWWWWW. You have now motivated me to rock it, possibly today.


----------



## JOMO

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> You gangster, Pinning up chest!!!! POWWWWW. You have now motivated me to rock it, possibly today.



You know how we do man!! Im pinning everythang!


----------



## JOMO

Ok, suprise 12hr shifts today at work almost at my 8hr mark. I usually only bring enough food to work and catch my 4pm meal at home pre workout. So I was short two meals today due to a unexpected schedule. Pinned 1cc of NPP in my delt this morning along with 25mg drol and the other 75mg drol hour pre workout. Shoulders tonight. I felt good and this whole week has been shitty for sleep and seems like it will be the same for the rest of the week.

DB Shoulder Press-60x12;80x12;85x10;65x12
Seated DB delt raises-25x12;30x12x3
Seated DB bent over rear delt raises-30x12x2;40x10x2
Front EZ-curl Raise-15ea sidex12x4
BB Shrugs-135x15;225x12;315x10x2;405x5x2;225x15

All I had. Was getting sick back pumps before I even was doing anything to cause them, lol. Had to keep stretching out and my shoulders were real tight tonight. Prob dehydrated, long hectic day. Weights are still going up, oh, and at least I still weighed 209lbs minus two meals and slightly dehydrated. Holla...city of squala!!


----------



## JOMO

Ok. Got in my liquid drol today along with my tpp. So going with the liquid drol for tonights back workout. Just took 75mg, waiting alittle then headed to the gym. Hope this hits me harder than th ecaps i was taking.


----------



## gfunky

So how was the liquid dbol?  Shit you just can't leave us hanging ans shit!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> So how was the liquid dbol?  Shit you just can't leave us hanging ans shit!



Sorry Brother! Been working like 14hr work days and still making it to the gym, just too tired to update this. 

Umm, nothing yet to report on the liquid Anadrol. Only my worked out twice with this so far. IDK, do some people just not respond to some compounds? But yeah, worked out back yesturday and Arms tonight. Too tired to finish and I have to work this weekend also 12hr shifts, YAAYYY! So hopefully next week things will get back to normal and I will be able to keep up with this thang!


----------



## JOMO

Ok, thur night was back

Deads-135x10;225x8;315x5; 375x2. Im not good at increasing to find my 1repmax and just wanted to give it a shot. I went for 395 but couldnt even budge it. So thats my best as of now and first dl set since the start of this cycle.

BB bent over rows underhand grip- 135x12;185x12; 185x12; 205x8; 135x12
Seated row- -150x12;180x12;195x10;210x8
2 more lat excercises that i dont know the name of.

Friday- Arms

Close grip bench- 135x12; 185x12;205x8;225x5
Scullcrushers(ez curl bar, lbs ea side) 25x12;30x10x2;35x8
Single db overhead tri exten- 20x15;25x12;30x12;35x12
Reverse grip tri pushdowns-30x15;50x12;70x12x2
Tricep pushdowns Vbar- 60x12x2;80x12x2

Alternating hammer curls-25x12;30x12;35x12
Preacher curls ez curl bar, lbs ea side-25x12x3;30x12
Alternating incline db curl-20x12;25x12;30x10x2
One arm db preacher curl-20x12;25x12x2;35x10
Preacher hammer db curls alt-same as above.

Good quick workouts for back and arms. All done in about an hour each. Im feeling much stronger but have been going to the gym after a 15hr day already. Stomach slowly loosing fat, looking tighter and cannot wait to be in full effect. I have only run prop my first cycle so just waiting for the test e to do its thing. Hopefully some easier weeks work wise and better sleep schedule coming up. Felt like i was on auto pilot the whole week. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Jada

nice arm work out jomo! it sucks when ur schedule is crazy at work and it fks ur working out time. just stay on top of ur diet . great job and cant wait till it kicks, ur gonna be on fire.


----------



## gfunky

Schedules get crazy it is part of life.  Just keep killing the gym and log when you can bro!


----------



## JOMO

Quick workouts 

*Legs*

Squats-barx12wu;135x12;225x12;275x10x2;295x5..form was getting sloppy and would feel my back tweaking. I really need to get my own belt, gym ones suck. Am now seeing how a strong core plays its part with squatting correctly. 

Leg press-plates ea side. 4x12;6x12;8x10x2

Single lex ext-50x12;80x12x2;100x10

Standing single leg ham curl-50x12;80x12x2;100x8x2

Lying ham curls-85x12;100x10x2

*Chest*

Bb flat bench-135x12;225x10x2;245x8

Incline db-80x12x2;90x8x2

Three diff fly excer that im not going to get too into. 

But maaan,my shoulder feels amazing! Strength is going up. Now skipping some weights i would do because i could lift heavier, as in i would normally do a set of 185 on flat bench but now go right into 225 after my warmup. An i used to start incline db with either 55s or 65s but now start with the 80s. Still on a crappy schedule and im sooo tired that sometimes i dont even have th energy to go to the gym. But i make it and all is good once I make it to the temple. Just want to see how i will be with a good night sleep. Always next week.

Shoulder workout tomorrow and new measurements and weigh in also. This is so exciting..tehehehe. Jk, LETS GOOOOOOO! Bk all day!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> Schedules get crazy it is part of life.  Just keep killing the gym and log when you can bro!



Tis true! But mine sure as hell can change from bad to worse with my occupation in a min notice.


----------



## JOMO

Taking it easy for the next few days. Going to be working through the weeknd on 12hr shifts so Im not getting alot of sleep and dont want to over exert myself and possibly get sick. Pinned both quads today. Hurtin like a mofo!


----------



## JOMO

Also moving up the npp to 450 a week vs the 300.

600 posts..BOOM!


----------



## vaper86

nice job Jomo keep it up man hope to continue to see this going strong bro


----------



## JOMO

Got alittle time during work to go upstairs to our gym and lift. So I did a quick back workout and shoulders. Just some light deads and bent over rows and a few sets of delt raises. Was only given about 40 min to lift so I just did this cause I was given the time. Hopefully tomorrow will be my last 12hr shift and I can get back to normal. Pinning tomorrow and hopefully will be able to hit up arms later in the evening. 

Also, on my no carb days on Sat and sunday should I be doing cardio or just resting?? What do you guys think? 

These are my measurements so far. I will break them down from my first measurements starting the diet. 

           Week1      Week2      Week3
Neck-    18 1/2;      18 1/2 ;     18 1/2
Chest-   42 1/2;     43 1/4;      43 1/2
Navel-   37 1/2;      37;            36 1/2
Hips-     37;           36 3/4;       36 3/4
Weight- 203;         209;           208


Im happy so far with the results. Seems like my weight gain is stalling but loosing some inches on my waist and gaining on my chest. Missed a couple of meals throughout this week due to work and school. But haven't done any cardio the past week cause Im too tired. But will be picking it back up this up-coming week.


----------



## JOMO

vaper86 said:


> nice job Jomo keep it up man hope to continue to see this going strong bro



Thank you Vaper! Im hoping for just the same. Alittle excited and looking forward to week 8...thats when I can start my Var.


----------



## JOMO

Back to reguar shifts tomorrow. Back on schedule!!


----------



## JOMO

So, since I have started this cycle the days when I am taking my aromasin at 12.5mg eod I would start getting alittle reaction from it. Itching all over, red blotches, hot. That was with the PL aromasin. And I ran this exact bottle with my first cycle and didn't get any of these reactions at all. So today I took my MP aromasin and am fine. No reactions what so ever. Any one ever had this happen or knows the reason that one could react to it?

Week 5 Starts manana!!


----------



## JOMO

Legs Tonight! Was feeling pretty good going into the gym. Pumped up and ready to go to work!!

Squats-135x12;225x12x2;275x10;135x15
Leg press- Pl ea side-4x12;6x12;7x12;8x12
Single Leg ext-60x12;80x12;90x10;110x6
Standing Single Leg curls-20x15 WU;50x12;70;12;90x10
Laying ham curls-80x12;95x8<<---Stopped cause my right hamstring was cramping. Dehydrated

20 min Stairmaster. Starting getting a side stitch. Now that confirmed my dehydration. I have never gotten a stitch using the stairmaster ever, and I know that I didn't have enough water today. 

Woke up today and my waist measured 35inches. Hmmm..could it be from my no carb sat/sun? Maybe but I am liking my results with the weights going up and dropping inches off my waist. This will be my last week running the drol also.

Weigh in tonight was 210. But soaking wet sweater and sweats. Im fine with my weight not jumping like crazy cause im loosing the unwanted fat.


----------



## JOMO

Crickets up in here!


----------



## JOMO

AHHHHHHH!! Feeling great..Feelin Great. Chest day tonight!

BB Flat Bench-135x12;225x12;275x5;245x8;225x10
DB incline-80x12;90x8;95x6;80x10
Pec Dec-110x12;145x10;130x12

Only three excercises, but this was heavy for me atleast. Felt good, stamina is increasing as well. I used to only be able to do 275 for two with moderate help before this cycle. No pain in the shoulder at all. Weight was in at 210 tonight again not soaked so thats my weight. 

Tomorrow morning Im going to take measurements again and pinn my NPP! 

YOU DOWN WITH NPP!!??


----------



## jyoung8j

Sounds like it's going good and ur hanging tough.. I hear npp is good and works faster with less sides.. good job.. I'll keep checking in cuz I'm getting ready for same cycle..


----------



## JOMO

So...supposed to be shoulder day. But i was alittle tired today throughout work. I get home and pin 3.5iu's of my rips and bam, catch myself taking a nap. Needless to say my supposed 45 min power nap turned into almost 2hrs and i didnt go, lol. This is the most ive ever pinned with the rips, and first time ive been tired off them. I might be going back down to either 2 or 2.5 iu's. 

Still progress with loosing stomach fat. Down another 1/4 of a inch from last week and now am starting to see a change in the mirror.

Also i have been dealing with bad pains in the ball of my foot and running and even walking now is starting to hurt it. Was able to see the foot doc and was referred to a specialist to make custom insoles for my shoes. So, what i have is called "hallux limitus". Here is the def and what i have to look forward too. 

The medical term for the big toe is “Hallux.” Hallux Limitus then is the loss of motion to the big toe joint. The big toe should have a normal range of upward (dorsiflexion) motion of 50 to 90 degrees for normal function. The big toe is an integral part of gait and the propulsion of the body forward when it flexes upward and pushes off the ground. With limited motion, the big toe will not propel the body forward and other joints of the body will need to compensate, putting more strain through the rest of the foot and lower extremity. This will lead to an inefficient gait pattern and increased fatigue and pain. Over time, the decrease in motion will lend to jamming of the joint. As the joint undergoes constant trauma in this way the bones become stimulated and extra bone growth occurs over the top of the joint. Eventually the joint cartilage will become eroded leading to arthritis (degenerative joint disease) and even less motion and more pain. The pain then is really caused by the remaining amount of motion. Now that the joint has become arthritic, any motion will cause increased pain



Nice huh?


----------



## JOMO

So today marked a year exactly from when I had my shoulder surgery. I was out of the gym from lifting from late sept of 2011 to Jan 2012. Started healing farely quickly and was Ok'd by my doc to start light lifting again. Through my course I was steadily getting strength back but there was always a light pinch in my shoulder when lifting heavy using pushing motions. Kinda telling me "hey..don't push too much harder or else!"Well, the help of some rips I started feeling great about a month and a half in with the shoulder pain. Nearly non-existant as of now. I couldn't even bench the bar on chest jan of this year because of the pain, nine months later I am stronger than I ever was before the surgery. I am happy! 

So,tonight was a quick back workout after night class.



BB bent over rows-135x12;205x12;225x8;135x15
Wide Grip lat pulldowns-130x12;180x12;200x10;220x10
WG lat pulldowns(palms in ext)130x12;150x12;180x10;110x15
Seated rows-155x12;180x12;200x10

Quick 40 min in and out....But my stregth is still increasing with my weight staying around 210 and my stomach loosing inches. Tomorrow is my last day taking the anadrol, back pumps where out of control tonight! To the point of me having to stretch after my lat pulldown sets.

Can't wait for this night class to be over so I can give it my all on chest/back days. Being up for 15hrs and then lifting makes a big difference. Now Im off to cook some food for manana!


----------



## krashrt

Great log.  I've never been let down with Drol, NPP, and test.


----------



## JOMO

krashrt said:


> Great log.  I've never been let down with Drol, NPP, and test.



Yep, I'm enjoying it. But because my diet i am not gaining as much as i would if on a bulking diet. This is going towards more or a recomp. Only up 7lbs in total at the end of week 5, but ive lost over an inch on my stomach, and added more than an inch on my chest. Ive never ran test E, but I'm sure all the compounds are doing their thing. I just want to hit 220.


----------



## krashrt

When you have a big change in bf you def have to take it into account. Keep it up.  I have no doubt you'll get there after what 350mg of prop only got you.


----------



## JOMO

krashrt said:


> When you have a big change in bf you def have to take it into account. Keep it up.  I have no doubt you'll get there after what 350mg of prop only got you.



Yeah, guess I am just being greedy.


----------



## JOMO

Going to beast arms SUCKA'SSSS!!


----------



## JOMO

Felt great today.

Tri's

Close grip bb bench-135x12;185x12;205x10;225x5
V-Bar pushdowns-55x12;80x12;100x12;40x15
Reverse grip pushdowns-40x12;55x12;65x12
rope pushdowns-30x12;40x12;55x8;20x15
DB one arm overhead ext-25x15;30x12x2;20x15

Bi's

Widegrip EZ curl bar-pl ea side-25x12;30x12;35x10
One arm DB preacher curls-30x12;35x12;30x10;20x15
Alternate hammer curl-25x12;30x12;35x10.40x8
Cable hammer curl-30x12;40x12;55x8

Arms are toast. Quick pace and great workout. Was working alittle slower focusing on squeezing good on that weight and all.


----------



## JOMO

And for alittle early birthday present I bought myself a ticket to go to naples, Italy over my bday weekend in november. Where my family is originally from . Lets see if they just consider me some american yankee!


----------



## JOMO

Tell Balboa Im comin after him!! Tell him that old man!


----------



## JOMO

Tough crowd!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Nice thickness brotha!


----------



## JOMO

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice thickness brotha!



Thank you POB. Just the beginning. At my height and weight I would hope to be.

Also just got a foam roller to help out.

And going to be ordering a inzer 10mm belt this week. Just dont know to go with a lever or buckle.


----------



## PillarofBalance

JOMO said:


> Thank you POB. Just the beginning. At my height and weight I would hope to be.
> 
> Also just got a foam roller to help out.
> 
> And going to be ordering a inzer 10mm belt this week. Just dont know to go with a lever or buckle.



Just sayin bro I'd fuck the shit out of you... mmmm mmmm mm

Anyway regarding the belt. I just picked up an inzer 13mm lever. Its really nice that it just kinda droops around me, its convenient and badass. Only downside, at least for me is that it requires a screwdriver when muh belly gets a little ummm... more shapely. Not the biggest deal though. I love it.

Foam rolling is essential. Surprised it took you this long. My favorite is to foam roll my IT Bands. It feels better than sex. Its like getting a massage on your legs by kittens with fluffy paws.


----------



## JOMO

Yeah, if i remember you went with the 10mm first right? You order straight from inzer or another site?

I need to get some technique down with the roller. I was sliding all over the place trying to work the old glutes. That harsh pain is starting to come back when pinning glutes. Ive been rotating, guess i just shouldnt pin there anymore. I might have to make the plunge to lats and traps maybe, we will see.


----------



## PillarofBalance

JOMO said:


> Yeah, if i remember you went with the 10mm first right? You order straight from inzer or another site?
> 
> I need to get some technique down with the roller. I was sliding all over the place trying to work the old glutes. That harsh pain is starting to come back when pinning glutes. Ive been rotating, guess i just shouldnt pin there anymore. I might have to make the plunge to lats and traps maybe, we will see.



I've played with a few belts. I'm happy where I am now 

For foam rolling glutes I just sit on the roller with my feet flat on the floor and legs bent and hands supporting me from behind. Then tilt a little to the side and roll slowly. Then tilt to the other side.

Foam rolling glutes is essential if you get bad back pumps. When your back locks up, foam roll glutes between sets and it will loosen it up.

Avoid pining glutes for a while. Hit quads, bi's tri's, calves and chest before traps. Can't move your head for a few days. Excruciating!!


----------



## Tilltheend

Good workouts JOMO your looking built.


----------



## JOMO

Week five starting tomorrow. Iv'e been confused with my dates. Started the 27th of Aug. Going to start going heavier with lower reps. Get big time!!!


----------



## Jada

looking good jomo


----------



## JOMO

Jadakiss said:


> looking good jomo



Gracias hermano!


----------



## Jada

I'm going tO have to step up! U got some size on u


----------



## JOMO

Glorious Leg Day!! Feeling like a fucking animal, first day lifting off the drol and the first day into week 5.

Squats-135x12;225x12;275x10;295x8;225x10;135x10
Leg press- Plates ea side-5x12;7x12;8x12;9x10
Singe Leg ext-50x12;80x12;100x10;50x10
Standing single leg curl-50x12;70x12;80x12;100x8

Thats it, gym was busy and I was pretty spent. Was sweating my ass off, literally soaked. Been hot all day, and maybe 2hrs sleep due to me sleeping in sat/sun for 14hrs, lol. I guess I was tired. Pinned a glute/quad today, felt alright, slight pip in quad, I was just waiting to get to the gym and get that oil moving around alittle. Feeling better now. Time to eat, chill then eat again.


----------



## JOMO

CHEST DAY!!! 

Flat BB-135x12;225x12;275x5;295x3 PR (Finally had my buddy there to spot me so I can go alittle heavier)
DB Incline-80x12x2;95x8;80x10
Cable crossover-Low/mid/high. No crazy numbers, just enough to do the damn thing.

Light Tris

Cable pushdowns- 35x12;80x12;95x12
Rope pushdowns-35x12x3

I have never put these numbers up with benching because of my shoulder in the past. So those are PR's for me on the last set of BB flat. Still no pain in the shoulder. I also am down another half an inch on my waist from last week. Sitting at 35 inch on my navel and 35 1/2 on my hips this morning fasted. I dont know if its accurate cause sometimes it is not, but I weighed in at 204lbs after my workout today??? Even zero'd out the scale, but even my friend that sits at 205 was about 6-7lbs lighter than he was a few days ago. I mean, I didn't really bloat on the drol due to my clean diet, but 6lbs in just a few days....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQzNBTukO0w


----------



## gfunky

Looking real good JOMO!!  The weight is going upwards!!  OH YEAH!!


----------



## Jada

Great job Jomo.


----------



## JOMO

Shoulders today.

Db shoulder press-65x12;80x10x3;65x10
Db seated lateral raise-25x12;35x12x2;40x10
Seated one arm side laterals-25x12;30x12x3
Barbell front raises-(pl ea side) 15x12x2;20x12;10x15
Bb shrug-135x12;225x12;315x10x2;(straps used 405x8x2);225x15

Feeling beastly. Even though my weight is still lower than i wanted at first, i am still progressively getting stronger while loosing stomach fat hovering around 205 now. Me and spongy's plan now is to shed as much fat as possible, we are going to be upping my cal intake and i cannot wait for it. Even though i like the transition my body is taking, my mind wants to see 220 on the scale.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Shoulders today.
> 
> Db shoulder press-65x12;80x10x3;65x10
> Db seated lateral raise-25x12;35x12x2;40x10
> Seated one arm side laterals-25x12;30x12x3
> Barbell front raises-(pl ea side) 15x12x2;20x12;10x15
> Bb shrug-135x12;225x12;315x10x2;(straps used 405x8x2);225x15
> 
> Feeling beastly. Even though my weight is still lower than i wanted at first, i am still progressively getting stronger while loosing stomach fat hovering around 205 now. Me and spongy's plan now is to shed as much fat as possible, we are going to be upping my cal intake and i cannot wait for it. Even though i like the transition my body is taking, my mind wants to see 220 on the scale.



Feeling beastly is the shit!  Fuck the scale go off what looks and feels good to you!


----------



## JOMO

Thanks G! 

Skipped back day, I was tired. Going to go lift arms now and do alittle back so I dont feel too guilty. New Music playlist, lets do this!


----------



## JOMO

Ok, arms last night with just a few sets for back. Def getting stronger still and recovery is vastly improving over the past week. Went from struggling my last two sets on the 35lb preloaded ez curl for skullcrushers to the 40lb one tonight for complete sets of 12. Starting week 6 come monday. 

Tri's

Close grip Bench-135x12;205x12;225x8;135x15
Skull crushers-(pre loaded ez curl bars,ea side)30x12;35x12;40x12x2
Single db overhead ext-25x12;30x12x2;35x10 (supersetted with an 15lb ez curl bar after ea set) ON FIRE!!

Bi's 
Seated incline db curl-20x12;25x12;30x12;35x10
Ez Curl-25x12x3
Hammer Curls-20x12;25x12;30x12x2

Light back

BB bent over rows Reverse grip-135x12;205x10;135x15
Rack Pulls-135x12;225x12x2;315x12 

Still keeping very on point with the diet and everything is going as planned. I am off work till the 15th and my night class ends next week so now I can lift with no excuses or after an 16-18hr day. I have a good feeling about this upcoming week and the next to follow.


----------



## JOMO

Just ordered my inzer Forever Lever Belt 10MM!!


----------



## 63Vette

JOMO said:


> Just ordered my inzer Forever Lever Belt 10MM!!



Best there is brother... you will love it.


----------



## JOMO

63Vette said:


> Best there is brother... you will love it.



Im sure I will Vette! Never had my own belt and happy for the reviews from our guys here that I can purchase this one first.


----------



## 63Vette

Well you certainly got the right one brother. You will have a long and beneficial relationship with any Inzer belt, especially the forever 10mm! Enjoy brother!!


----------



## JOMO

Just pinned both quads and about to go destroy legs soon!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Just pinned both quads and about to go destroy legs soon!



Get some! Jomo!


----------



## Christosterone

So what's your take on exos NPP? I'm wanting to try them...lookin swole


----------



## JOMO

Just getting stronger as the weeks pass bye! Week 6 started today. Worked out legs and surpised myself. 

Squats-135x12;225x12x2;305x10;315x8(belt)
Leg Press(plates ea side)-5x12;7x12;9x12;10x10
Single leg ext-50x12;70x12;80x12
Single standing leg curls-50x12;70x12;100x8;50x12;40x15

Felt strong and was upping the weight just seeing if I could do the 315 on squats. Next week I am going to go from 225 straight to 315 instead of the extra sets in between and save some strength. 

So, up a nice amount of weight in my squat for reps and leg press. Finally, this is usually my lagging body part. Can't wait to get my inzer belt in and use it. Correcting my form also helped with the weight increase after watching the vid Gfunky posted in his log. I always had my hands spread out, but tucked them in close today and was able to be more stable. Thanks G for posting that Vid.

My only complaint...how long it takes to de-rack the weights!!


----------



## Christosterone

I guess u like the npp?


----------



## JOMO

Christosterone said:


> I guess u like the npp?



Sorry Chris, yes I do. I only ran one vial of the exo npp and now into my PL stash. Im on a strict diet not for bulking and my cals are low, but I do like exo's npp.


----------



## JOMO

Chest day today. Took it easy on heavy heavy cause I dont want to risk hurting my shoulder. 

Flat Bench-135x12;225x12;245x10;225x12
Incline DB Bench-80x12;95x8;85x10x2
Incline DB fly-30x12;35x12;45x12
Pec Dec-100x12;115x12;130x12

Light Tri's
V bar pushdowns-50x12;80x12;95x12
Reverse Grip Pushdowns-30x12;40x12x2

Jump rope for 15min. Foot feels better and I can finally do some cardio that doesn't bore me to death. Waist is down another 1/2in and weight is at 206.


----------



## JOMO

Woke up today feeling alittle under the weather. Throat is alittle scratchy and energy is down. But, I busted out shoulders and some cardio just alittle while ago. Pinned my Npp earlier in the morning.

DB Shoulder Press-30x12;80x12;85x10x2;30x15
Seated Lateral Raises-20x12;30x12;35x10;40x8
Bent over low-pully side lat-7.5x15x2;12x10
Front DB raise-15x15;25x12;30x12

35 min Jump Rope


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Woke up today feeling alittle under the weather. Throat is alittle scratchy and energy is down. But, I busted out shoulders and some cardio just alittle while ago. Pinned my Npp earlier in the morning.
> 
> DB Shoulder Press-30x12;80x12;85x10x2;30x15
> Seated Lateral Raises-20x12;30x12;35x10;40x8
> Bent over low-pully side lat-7.5x15x2;12x10
> Front DB raise-15x15;25x12;30x12
> 
> 35 min Jump Rope



For not feeling well you tore shit up good stuff!


----------



## JOMO

Yeah man! I was sweating my ass off. That beginning feeling you get when getting sick hot and alittle tired. I just pushed through that shit. No time to take it easy. I have goals to meet.

Im happy I could jump rope again. My fav cardio. I stopped at 35 min cause my shoulders got all tight and cramped up. No bueno.


----------



## Jada

Get well Jomo great job pushing along! Try  ur best to keep eating even if ur sick .


----------



## JOMO

Jada said:


> Get well Jomo great job pushing along! Try  ur best to keep eating even if ur sick .



Thanks brother! Just alittle congested, eating hasn't been a prob as of yet hopefully.


----------



## Jada

That's good ur still eating. When I come down with something I always drop weight so I have to force feed just so i won't drop weight so fast.


----------



## JOMO

Yep def feeling like crap. Had to leave the gym cause I felt like I was going to vomit. Well, I still call it a good back day.

Deads-225x12;315x10x2;365x5;225x12- Had to stop at 5 for the 365, felt like I was going to pass out/nautious
Wide grip lat pulldowns-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x10;220x8-right forearm kept tightening up on me.
Wide grip pulldowns palms in-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x6- Grip was done
Iso lateral row(machine)-50x12;70x12;90x12;110x8

Called it quits cause I felt like it took forever to get my wind back and I was nautious my whole workout. Already stronger than last week feeling like crap so Im happy about that. I just want one good solid back day dammit!! And I need my belt too!


----------



## 63Vette

JOMO said:


> Yep def feeling like crap. Had to leave the gym cause I felt like I was going to vomit. Well, I still call it a good back day.
> 
> Deads-225x12;315x10x2;365x5;225x12- Had to stop at 5 for the 365, felt like I was going to pass out/nautious
> Wide grip lat pulldowns-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x10;220x8-right forearm kept tightening up on me.
> Wide grip pulldowns palms in-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x6- Grip was done
> Iso lateral row(machine)-50x12;70x12;90x12;110x8
> 
> Called it quits cause I felt like it took forever to get my wind back and I was nautious my whole workout. Already stronger than last week feeling like crap so Im happy about that. I just want one good solid back day dammit!! And I need my belt too!



That's the way to power through it bro!!

Tenasity,
Vette


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Yep def feeling like crap. Had to leave the gym cause I felt like I was going to vomit. Well, I still call it a good back day.
> 
> Deads-225x12;315x10x2;365x5;225x12- Had to stop at 5 for the 365, felt like I was going to pass out/nautious
> Wide grip lat pulldowns-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x10;220x8-right forearm kept tightening up on me.
> Wide grip pulldowns palms in-130x12;150x12;180x12;200x6- Grip was done
> Iso lateral row(machine)-50x12;70x12;90x12;110x8
> 
> Called it quits cause I felt like it took forever to get my wind back and I was nautious my whole workout. Already stronger than last week feeling like crap so Im happy about that. I just want one good solid back day dammit!! And I need my belt too!



That is a lot of reps for deads JOMO do you always hit so many with deads?


----------



## JOMO

Yes I do! I dont really have a good system going for them G. And someone already was doing dead hence why I started with 225 for my warm up. I didn't feel like taking off the weights,haha.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Yes I do! I dont really have a good system going for them G. And someone already was doing dead hence why I started with 225 for my warm up. I didn't feel like taking off the weights,haha.



If you want to try something different I have a few different programs you might like for deadlifts.  Are you mostly going for looks or strength?


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> If you want to try something different I have a few different programs you might like for deadlifts.  Are you mostly going for looks or strength?



Sure man! Anything to help me out. And I want to be STRONG!!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Sure man! Anything to help me out. And I want to be STRONG!!



When is the last time you checked your 1RM's?  If you really want to be strong and get stronger month after month the program I use is awesome.  I will send you a PM and talk more.


----------



## JOMO

For deads I really have try'd my 1RM! By the time Im going for it I am too tired because I did too many reps before getting that high. I have never tried what you do from looking at your log.


----------



## PillarofBalance

JOMO said:


> Yes I do! I dont really have a good system going for them G. And someone already was doing dead hence why I started with 225 for my warm up. I didn't feel like taking off the weights,haha.



Ramping up to a 1RM isn't too complex. You should have a general idea where you are at.  Next time try this (I'm including your estimated 1rm based on the 365 x 5 plus the fact your shot your load early)

135 x 3
135 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
The point of warming up like this is to do less reps per set, but enough sets to get warm. Don't touch and go. Put the bar down, stand up and reset. Then pull again.

Big pulls start here
405 x 1
455 x 1

If you still have gas in the tank after the 455, add 20lbs, add 20lbs, add 20lbs until you fail.


----------



## JOMO

PillarofBalance said:


> Ramping up to a 1RM isn't too complex. You should have a general idea where you are at.  Next time try this (I'm including your estimated 1rm based on the 365 x 5 plus the fact your shot your load early)
> 
> 135 x 3
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 1
> The point of warming up like this is to do less reps per set, but enough sets to get warm. Don't touch and go. Put the bar down, stand up and reset. Then pull again.
> 
> Big pulls start here
> 405 x 1
> 455 x 1
> 
> If you still have gas in the tank after the 455, add 20lbs, add 20lbs, add 20lbs until you fail.



Thanks POB! So your saying even on the 135,225 sets to reset after each lift?


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> For deads I really have try'd my 1RM! By the time Im going for it I am too tired because I did too many reps before getting that high. I have never tried what you do from looking at your log.



We are going to have such fun!



PillarofBalance said:


> Ramping up to a 1RM isn't too complex. You should have a general idea where you are at.  Next time try this (I'm including your estimated 1rm based on the 365 x 5 plus the fact your shot your load early)
> 
> 135 x 3
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 1
> The point of warming up like this is to do less reps per set, but enough sets to get warm. Don't touch and go. Put the bar down, stand up and reset. Then pull again.
> 
> Big pulls start here
> 405 x 1
> 455 x 1
> 
> If you still have gas in the tank after the 455, add 20lbs, add 20lbs, add 20lbs until you fail.



Yes something like this I personally like to start higher and do less reps when going for max, lets say 
225x5
315x3
365x1
405x1
425x1
455x1

This gives you more sets but way less reps so about the same workload.  Nothing wrong with POBs example I have just found I have more in the tank using less reps and more sets.


----------



## PillarofBalance

JOMO said:


> Thanks POB! So your saying even on the 135,225 sets to reset after each lift?



Yes I believe that resetting after each rep is important for a few reasons. Under load, if you shift somehow on the previous rep that is all it takes to get you out of alignment. Lets avoid injury.

Also, practice makes perfect. Learn the best approach to the bar and things will become second nature. You don't want to be spending time thinking about your foot placement with 600lbs on a bar. You need to run up, grip and rip.


----------



## JOMO

Pinned my NPP and test this morning. Took some dayquil and about to go workout arms. I cannot just sit here doing nothing even though I prob should rest. Feel like a bum.


----------



## JOMO

Despite not feeling too well, after my Dayquil I felt great honestly. Prob going to regret it tomorrow but GREAT workout tonight.

Tris

Close Grip Bench-135x12;205x12;225x10x2
Skullcrushers-preloaded ez curl-ea side-20x15;35x12;40x10x2
v bar pushdowns-50x12;80x12;90x10
Rope ext-30x12;35x12;40x10

Bi's

Ez curl bar ea side-25x12;30x12;35x12;45x8
Single DB preacher curls-30x12x2;25x12;20x15
Reverse grip BB curl-30x12x3
DB hammers-30x12;40x12;25x15

Felt amazing and was the best arm workout I have had in the last few weeks. Starting to get a few more stares now at the gym. Looking solid and feeling good.


----------



## JOMO

Ok, still feeling like doo doo! Now have a light cough. Just really congested, but energy is still good. 

Been a week since I ordered my Inzer belt, went with black cause it stated they are always in stock. Didn't want to wait any longer for it to get to me. Usually I would get something 7-10 days if Im lucky with no problems getting to my APO address. But I have waited up to 4mo before on things. Hoping its on its way or soon to be because I haven't recieved a confirmation email saying it has shipped. 

Cheers MATES!!


----------



## gfunky

Call Inzer Monday see if they shipped yet.  I got blue mine took a month to get toe but man once i got it, it was like putting a steel pipe around my waist!


----------



## JOMO

Ill give them a few days into the week and then hit them up if it has not went out yet.

Just waiting Bro, Im sick of using the floppy old belts they have at my gym. Finally getting my own gear.


----------



## jyoung8j

Post some new pics lol.. wanna see how it's kicking in..


----------



## JOMO

I will get some pics up this week J. Now Im bedridden drinking tea and shit, lol.


----------



## 63Vette

Brother, I admire your guts. I know how hard it is to take time off from the gym... but experience has taught me that if you are sick take a few days bro and drink and sleep as much as possible and get well. Keep running your cycle but take a few days and get well. You will have an amazing workout when you return.

Respect and Admiration,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

Thank you Vette!  This seems like one of those lingering colds. More annoying than anything. With the weather getting colder too it isn't helping. Im taking these two weekend days off like always, Im already suffering enough with no carbs on them, lol.


----------



## jyoung8j

Good deal.. yea way to hang tough but agree with vette u prob need to take a day off..


----------



## Jada

Get well Jomo. I really agree with 63, I know it's hard to stay out the gym but a few days rest  is important of ur growth plus u can recuperate faster from ur cold. Make sure u keep eating and drinking alot of fluids.


----------



## JOMO

Thanks guys, Im most likely going to see the Doc today. Slept maybe two hrs due to coughing all through the night. I could see me having a sinus infection.


----------



## JOMO

Yup, just was put on quarters for the day and given a few medications. Looks like this week will be taken lightly also. Haven't been this sick in a while. Good news is I think my inzer belt is in, got a notification in my PO box for a package.


----------



## JOMO

Belt is in just put that bad boy together! This really is something else. Quality is top notch and yes G, this belt is like a steel pipe.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Belt is in just put that bad boy together! This really is something else. Quality is top notch and yes G, this belt is like a steel pipe.



You think I would lie to you?  LOL  Yeah wait until you deadlift or squat with it!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> You think I would lie to you?  LOL  Yeah wait until you deadlift or squat with it!



I can't wait man. I know Im going to break it in and get used to it. 

So day two of anti-biotics. Feeling better already. Trying, really trying my hardest to keep up with my daily cals cause Im not too hungry. Sneaking in a few cheat meals just to get my cals up. Im just going to chill this week, get better and destroy the gym next week.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> I can't wait man. I know Im going to break it in and get used to it.
> 
> So day two of anti-biotics. Feeling better already. Trying, really trying my hardest to keep up with my daily cals cause Im not too hungry. Sneaking in a few cheat meals just to get my cals up. Im just going to chill this week, get better and destroy the gym next week.


Smart!  Get all better then kill shit bro!


----------



## JOMO

Tomorrow we dine in hell!

Feeling great, leg day tomorrow. Var time!


----------



## Christosterone

Love the log keep it up, got pics?


----------



## Jada

Waitin for some picks too


----------



## JOMO

Christosterone said:


> Love the log keep it up, got pics?



Not yet. I will get some next more up this week. I was down last week and didn't feel like moving let alone snapping pics.  And Thanks!


----------



## JOMO

Man...I feel GGRRRREAT! Belt is awesome and feels much more like a belt should. Can't wait till its broken in. Pinned my goods this morning along with 25mg Var. Took my other 50mg 2hrs pre-workout. Still getting stronger with my 2700cal carb cycle diet, but I will be weighing myself tomorrow but am alittle skeptical. Missed a good amount of meals throughout last week. But hey, who cares! Weights are increasing!

Squats-135x5;225x5;315x5;325x5;335x5
Leg Press-(pl ea side)6x12;8x12;10x12
Single Leg ext-50x12;80x12;100x8;50x15
Single Leg Curls-50x12;70x12;90x12;50x20

Jump Rope-30min


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Man...I feel GGRRRREAT! Belt is awesome and feels much more like a belt should. Can't wait till its broken in. Pinned my goods this morning along with 25mg Var. Took my other 50mg 2hrs pre-workout. Still getting stronger with my 2700cal carb cycle diet, but I will be weighing myself tomorrow but am alittle skeptical. Missed a good amount of meals throughout last week. But hey, who cares! Weights are increasing!
> 
> Squats-135x5;225x5;315x5;325x5;335x5
> Leg Press-(pl ea side)6x12;8x12;10x12
> Single Leg ext-50x12;80x12;100x8;50x15
> Single Leg Curls-50x12;70x12;90x12;50x20
> 
> Jump Rope-30min



Looking great JOMO!  Hey once you start on the 5/3/1 the last set go for as many reps as you can!  Great stuff!


----------



## JOMO

Thanks G! First two squat sets were to get warm. Next three is what I believe you guys call "work sets". So yeah. Im looking forward to this alot. 

Lots of eyes turning towards me lately. People asking what I am taking ect..Tell them diet and all that jazz. But, I lift when my boss is at the gym, and weekly he is seeing me get stronger. Its whatever though!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Thanks G! First two squat sets were to get warm. Next three is what I believe you guys call "work sets". So yeah. Im looking forward to this alot.
> 
> Lots of eyes turning towards me lately. People asking what I am taking ect..Tell them diet and all that jazz. But, I lift when my boss is at the gym, and weekly he is seeing me get stronger. Its whatever though!



Hell yeah!  Go for 3 warm up sets then 3 working on the last one go for as many reps as you can.  Tough but man it is fun!


----------



## JOMO

Thanks G! 

First time attempting this routine and was feeling it out.


----------



## JOMO

Waist measured in at 34 3/4 this morning. Liking how this is going.


----------



## JOMO

Chest/Light Tri's


BB flat Bench
135x5
225x5
275x5
295x4-Was getting a pinch in my right shoulder. Didn't up the weight and left it for the next set.
295x3

DB incline
85x10(Shoulder still messing with me on this set and it went through even with the 80s set)
80x8
65x10(Still pinching, stopped here)

Incline DB Flys
30x12
40x12
50x12
30x15

Cable fly
25x12
35x12
20x20

Tri's

Overhead single DB ext
25x12
30x12x2

Vbar pushdowns
50x12
65x12
40x15

Rope ext
30x12x2
25x15

10 Min stairmaster-Legs are fried from yesterday.


----------



## 63Vette

You are a fucking beast Jomo! Tear that shit up brother! Pain is growth... give me one more lousy fucking rep damn it!

Doin' work,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

Thanks Vette! This pinch was like a "hey..don't push it" feel and this isn't even my bad shoulder. My bad shoulder has given me no problems. Prob because Im injecting rips right into my front delt, haha. I COULD NOT LIFT THE BAR IN JANUARY ON BENCH AFTER MY SURGERY! Have to love great recovery, Rips, NPP and all who are in attendence today that I may have forgotten, haha!



Looking at your default makes me not want to post pics, haha.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Waist measured in at 34 3/4 this morning. Liking how this is going.



Damn you sexy beast!



JOMO said:


> Chest/Light Tri's
> 
> 
> BB flat Bench
> 135x5
> 225x5
> 275x5
> 295x4-Was getting a pinch in my right shoulder. Didn't up the weight and left it for the next set.
> 295x3
> 
> DB incline
> 85x10(Shoulder still messing with me on this set and it went through even with the 80s set)
> 80x8
> 65x10(Still pinching, stopped here)
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 30x12
> 40x12
> 50x12
> 30x15
> 
> Cable fly
> 25x12
> 35x12
> 20x20
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Overhead single DB ext
> 25x12
> 30x12x2
> 
> Vbar pushdowns
> 50x12
> 65x12
> 40x15
> 
> Rope ext
> 30x12x2
> 25x15
> 
> 10 Min stairmaster-Legs are fried from yesterday.



What is your 1RM for bench that seems really high for the last couple sets it is more than mine my last 5 week was 265.  I think it will benefit you to at least figure out an estimated max for you.  Going off the 295x4 your est max would be 335 if you think it should be higher just use that number then take 90 percent for your training max.  If you have questions let me know.

Those accessory lifts looked like some good ones to have!


----------



## JOMO

Im just feeling this all out G, haha. This is all new to me. 

So, going by the 335 max 90% of that is 301. Call it an even 300, so thats my training max right? And now I go 90% of that?? That would be 270?

Sorry to jump to that. So training max 300. Going to do the 80,85,90%.

So 135x5
     225x5
     225x5
     240x5 (80%)
     255x5 (85%)
     270x5 (90%) 

This seem more like what I should be doing? Im getting caught in the mode that slow progress is not progress. Hence me jumping to 295 on the last two sets.


----------



## JOMO

Rips are getting a little low. What to do..what to do?


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Im just feeling this all out G, haha. This is all new to me.
> 
> So, going by the 335 max 90% of that is 301. Call it an even 300, so thats my training max right? And now I go 90% of that?? That would be 270?



That sounds about right for 3 week!  You are going to killl shit like crazy looking forward to seeing the insanity!


----------



## JOMO

I edited my post above brother! Let me know how that setup looks.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Im just feeling this all out G, haha. This is all new to me.
> 
> So, going by the 335 max 90% of that is 301. Call it an even 300, so thats my training max right? And now I go 90% of that?? That would be 270?
> 
> Sorry to jump to that. So training max 300. Going to do the 80,85,90%.
> 
> So 135x5
> 225x5
> 225x5
> 240x5 (80%)
> 255x5 (85%)
> 270x5 (90%)
> 
> This seem more like what I should be doing? Im getting caught in the mode that slow progress is not progress. Hence me jumping to 295 on the last two sets.


For the 5 week the percentages would be 65, 75, 85.  Then 3 week you hit 70,80,90.  Starting light allows you to progress without hitting plataus.  Also you can really push on that last set.


----------



## JOMO

Gotcha! Thanks. At those % it would be 
3xwarmup
195x5
225x5
255x????--this is the failure set. 

I understand it all now going back to the starting percentages, but visually its not intimidating me. I can see once i get into the higher % it will be much more fun


----------



## gfunky

You nail 255x15 and u bet you feel intimidated lol


----------



## JOMO

Man..woke up and my whole upper body was finished, haha. Steadily throughout the day the soreness was getting worse. So to remedy this I pinned 150mg of NPP into my right Pec! Yup, figured Im hurting all over so why not. Upped my Var to 100mg and I will not be doing it again because of serious back pumps. Back was tight throughout my workout tonight and it was shoulders.

Same as my other shoulder workouts but alittle lighter due to...bitchassness! Damn gym scale won't zero out still, getting irritated. I want to see what Im at weight wise. 

Staying at 75mg on the var from here on out. No point if I can't even get a good workout in. 

Back day tomorrow!!


----------



## JOMO

Some Photo's. Bloated after PWO meal. Holla!! Long hair dont care! Check the newb posing! No full body shots, still don't have the stomach down to what I want.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

I'd totally drink your bathwater


----------



## gfunky

Shave that belly LOL  Looking good JOMO!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> Shave that belly LOL  Looking good JOMO!



I know, but Im in that dont care stage right now. Haha. Just for you G!


----------



## JOMO

Back!! I like this program better than "guessing" how much weight I should increase each set and not get my reps in.

Deads-135x5;225x5;295x5;315x5;335x5( The last three are 80,85,90% of my training max)
DB bent over rows- 150x10x3
Pull ups-wide grip-8;close grip-6;Underhand-6
Wide grip lat pulldowns-180x10;200x10;130x15
Close grip-130x10x2;90x20

I was done, but felt great. Haven't done pullups in a while. Wanted to switch things up as I also haven't done db rows in months. Still got it though!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Back!! I like this program better than "guessing" how much weight I should increase each set and not get my reps in.
> 
> Deads-135x5;225x5;295x5;315x5;335x5( The last three are 80,85,90% of my training max)
> DB bent over rows- 150x10x3
> Pull ups-wide grip-8;close grip-6;Underhand-6
> Wide grip lat pulldowns-180x10;200x10;130x15
> Close grip-130x10x2;90x20
> 
> I was done, but felt great. Haven't done pullups in a while. Wanted to switch things up as I also haven't done db rows in months. Still got it though!



Kill it man!  Pull ups are always good!!


----------



## JOMO

Yeah G! I used to do Pullups first before I began lifting heavy. But I was in the 180's. 25lbs makes a bid difference when you are not used to them anymore. 

I was worried, thought the hairy belly pics scared you all away!


----------



## JOMO

Ahh..nothing like Leg Day! Today is start of week nine. Feeling strong and loving it.

Squats-135x5;225x5;315x5;335x5;355x5

Leg press-pl ea side-5x12;8x10;10x10;11x8-Was getting light headed. Called it quits. 

Single leg ext-50x12;80x12;100x8;

Single leg curls-50x12;80x12;100x8;50x15

Jump rope 30 min. 

Awaiting new diet cause we are upping the cals soon!!


----------



## Tilltheend

Your workouts are looking good JOMO.


----------



## JOMO

Down another 1/4" on my stomach. Down to 34.5 from 37.25 when I began with spongy! What do you guys think?? 

Keep the cals were they are and keep loosing fat, or up them alittle to squeeze some more strength out. Im not too worried because weekly I am still lifting heavier with the same cals. Im stuck here....


----------



## jyoung8j

Its winter just eat..lol depends if u want more weight off or not.. if u do and strength is up continue..


----------



## gfunky

I say continue to shred fat it always makes me happier to see my body transform than to add a tiny bit more weight you are already stronger I would keep doing whaqt your doing!


----------



## JOMO

Thanks G and J! I am still getting stronger with the same cals and my waist keeps dropping so I will get with Spong and ask him if we could leave it. 

Today was chest. Strength just keeps going up weekly on all workouts. I think I might have to slow down, shoulders are starting to get little aches from going heavy. But, I finally went up to three plates on bench and Im happy for that. Never felt so strong.

BB Flat bench-135x5x2;225x5;275x5;295x5;315x3. Shoulder was feeling weird and It was heavy Im not going to lie. 
In BB bench- 135x10;225x8x2;135x12
Pec Deck-100x12;130x12;145x10;100x12
Cable flys-22.5x12;35x12x2

Light tris

Rope ext-42x12;52x10;32x12
Overhead rope ext-22.5x12;32x12x2


----------



## Jada

nice workout jomo=D>


----------



## Christosterone

Keep up the hard work bro.


----------



## JOMO

Did shoulders yesterday and Back tonight. Same numbers as last week. Next week my %'s for reps goes up on the big three!


----------



## DF

Great job Jomo.  Your log & progress are looking fantastic!


----------



## JOMO

Dfeaton said:


> Great job Jomo.  Your log & progress are looking fantastic!



Thanks DF! Mentally I am thinking Im not as strong as I should be, but then I go to the start of this log and see how much my numbers all around have increased. Im a happy camper!


----------



## JOMO

So its been a while. Have been beasting still but not going to far with weight increase. Had to go lighter 20lbs on squats the other day my last set cause i had no spotter. And I am still having a dull pain in my right shoulder when benching from last week. Going to take it easy tomorrow and not shoulder press, just a light shoulder session. Give this another week to recover. So max I went was 255 tonight on bench.

Chest

Bb flat:135x10;225x5;245x5;255x7;225x8. 
Db incline:80x12;85x10;80x10;50x12
Db incline fly:30x12x3
Cable work also for chest and did some light tri's.

Also..used all my npp. Didnt put in affect me upping 50mg a pin when I initially got it. So yep, that's what happens. This is week 10, straight test e right now with alittle prop thrown in from here on out along with var.  Upped my var to 125mg today, veiny as a mutha and was feeling great.

"Might"transition to prop earlier and end this at 12/13 weeks instead of 15 since my original plan was 12 weeks of test/npp then after 12 run prop till 15. Well im on week 10 and no npp. I might hold out to run the var longer.


----------



## jyoung8j

Shoot man get some more npp.. wanna see Wht it does in 15wks.. I'm running mine for 16.. when did u feel it kick in..


----------



## JOMO

Kick in....I felt great and strong from about week 5/6 till now the most with heavy weight increases. I kickstarted with drol so i had a bump of strength from that alone. And it's a pain in the ass for certain labs to get to me that I want. But the ones i dont want will ship. So im just going to leave it be. Prob still run the test to 15 with the var.


----------



## gfunky

Looks like a good session especially with a tender shoulder!  I got a few more weeks of tren i will be ending my cycle around end of dec with the test think i will keep it elevated a few weeks after the tren!  Been a pretty good cycle or you brother!!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> Looks like a good session especially with a tender shoulder!  I got a few more weeks of tren i will be ending my cycle around end of dec with the test think i will keep it elevated a few weeks after the tren!  Been a pretty good cycle or you brother!!



Oh yeah, it's been great. Im just thinking how long I should stay on just test and var, stay the 15 weeks??


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Oh yeah, it's been great. Im just thinking how long I should stay on just test and var, stay the 15 weeks??



I went like 18 my last cycle this one will be as long i think.


----------



## jyoung8j

Jomo how did the var work for ya.. I plan on adding it into my mix the last 8wks.. curious Wht u saw..


----------



## Tilltheend

Anadrol is going to make you have a rapid increase in weight that should be fun lol.


----------



## JOMO

jyoung8j said:


> Jomo how did the var work for ya.. I plan on adding it into my mix the last 8wks.. curious Wht u saw..



Im loving var. started off at 50 mg a day and week by week was slowly increasing. Only about 4 weeks into it, want to run for 8. Reason me staying on alittle longer.


----------



## jyoung8j

Lean u out nice..


----------



## JOMO

jyoung8j said:


> Lean u out nice..



All still "in progress" J! Im only a few weeks in the Var, but together with my diet I am nothing but pleased. You will be happy with Var, even more so if you get some dosed correctly.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea my girl will b the guinea pig at first ..lol


----------



## JOMO

Shoulders tonight! Took it light, very light and focused more on Internal and External Rotations and rotator cuff rehabilitation excercises. Slow controlled movements. Felt good to switch it up.


----------



## JOMO

BACK!! Man, I feel more solid than ever. Had to not let the fact that Im not on Npp anymore get to my head. So I upped the weight on deads by 20lbs from last week and felt great! Thanks Gfunky and POB for critiquing and showing me the way to get stronger. This program is awesome G and I am liking the gains every week. Thank you!


Deads-135x5;225x5;315x5;335x5;355x5
BB BO rows underhand-135x12;185x10;205x10
WG lat pulldowns-150x12;180x12;200x12;130x15
WG pulldowns palms in-130x12x3;80x20

Few other machines also. I might take some pics tomorrow and post them or monday.


----------



## DF

Great back workout Jomo! Keep hitting it hard.


----------



## JOMO

Thanks DF! Hard is my mid.....yeah I will keep it up.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> BACK!! Man, I feel more solid than ever. Had to not let the fact that Im not on Npp anymore get to my head. So I upped the weight on deads by 20lbs from last week and felt great! Thanks Gfunky and POB for critiquing and showing me the way to get stronger. This program is awesome G and I am liking the gains every week. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Deads-135x5;225x5;315x5;335x5;355x5
> BB BO rows underhand-135x12;185x10;205x10
> WG lat pulldowns-150x12;180x12;200x12;130x15
> WG pulldowns palms in-130x12x3;80x20
> 
> Few other machines also. I might take some pics tomorrow and post them or monday.



Your Welcome man!  Glad you like it, it has been the only program that has kept me consistantly gaining strength without plataus!  Jim Wendler knows his shit!


----------



## JOMO

Havent updated for a few days. Weights are staying the same this week then we up them again the following. Starting the actual 5/3/1 portion next week. Today was legs. Not going to write out everything but strength is still increasing and for my last set I did 355x5 much easier than last week. The past two weeks I have seen the biggest change in my body regarding stubborn fat. Diet is doing its thing along with the var and since I have upped my cardio alittle.

 After my session today I weighed in at 199!!!!! Ahh, I didn't want to drop under 200 but with the fat loss and my still increasing strength gain I am not too upset. 

Only have 10ius left of GH and prob will most likely have to go to Peps because its tough to get to me.


----------



## JOMO

Ok, worked out chest the other day. 225 was hurting my shoulder so I just did one set and jumped to dumbells. And even the 85's were hurting my shoulder. And this is the one that has been bugging me the past few weeks. Made an appt to see the doc next wed so I can get it looked at. Im pretty sure it is because I grip to wide and have the bar alittle too high when pressing. Hopefully the "slingshot" I ordered should be here next week. I will see how the shoulder feels and keep doing my rehab excercises I know what helps these injuries. If the shoulder keeps up, back to cable's and light weight.


----------



## jyoung8j

Shoulder injuries suck.. mine knocked me out for 2yrs.. keep at it bro..


----------



## DF

Argh! Shoulder injuries I would not wish on anyone.  Hope it's only a minor tweak brother.


----------



## JOMO

jyoung8j said:


> Shoulder injuries suck.. mine knocked me out for 2yrs.. keep at it bro..



Sorry, didnt mean to hit dislike.

I just recovered from shoulder surgery on my left shoulder alittle over a year ago. That one has been awesome, no problems. Maybe I was over compensating for my left and bam. Heavy chest day at almost lockout my shoulder felt weird. Workout went down from there.


----------



## JOMO

Dfeaton said:


> Argh! Shoulder injuries I would not wish on anyone.  Hope it's only a minor tweak brother.



Me too man. I will be going easy on it and see what the docs say.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I kno dudes tht had one procedure done then had to have other done from problems..


----------



## JOMO

Really sucks..fuck! Just when I was getting excited with the weight I was pushing. 

Good news is I have my next cycles goods in!


----------



## JOMO

Well Im off to Italy for the weekend, diet will be on hold for few days. Time to eat my ass off in Italian food. Happy b day to me!


----------



## Jada

Lucky bastard enjoy ur travel


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Well Im off to Italy for the weekend, diet will be on hold for few days. Time to eat my ass off in Italian food. Happy b day to me!



Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## JOMO

Italy was awesome. Ate amazing food and saw Mt. Vesuvious and Pompeii. It was unreal. And thank you guys for the Bday wishes.

So today, was leg day and the first go at the real 5/3/1 rep scheme. I was still playing with the weights because its not easy to do trying to figure out what you can do these low reps. Felt like a bull today, could not get tired and I attribute it to me eating whatever I wanted when I was in Italy. So, here it is.

Squats

135x5
225x5
315x5
365x5
*385x4 PR*
*405x2 PR*

I still had some gas which is why I did 4 reps and 2 reps on my last two sets. I was suppossed to do 3/1 but I felt good. I will tell you 4 plates is intimidating at first but now Im happy that I know I can do it. The rest was just leg press and other ext exercises.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Italy was awesome. Ate amazing food and saw Mt. Vesuvious and Pompeii. It was unreal. And thank you guys for the Bday wishes.
> 
> So today, was leg day and the first go at the real 5/3/1 rep scheme. I was still playing with the weights because its not easy to do trying to figure out what you can do these low reps. Felt like a bull today, could not get tired and I attribute it to me eating whatever I wanted when I was in Italy. So, here it is.
> 
> Squats
> 
> 135x5
> 225x5
> 315x5
> 365x5
> *385x4 PR*
> *405x2 PR*
> 
> I still had some gas which is why I did 4 reps and 2 reps on my last two sets. I was suppossed to do 3/1 but I felt good. I will tell you 4 plates is intimidating at first but now Im happy that I know I can do it. The rest was just leg press and other ext exercises.



You are misunderstanding the rep scheme brother.  On the 5 week the last set is as many as you can with 85% of your training max. So you want to go for more than 5.  The 3 week is the same just going up to it you do 3 reps which gives you more gas for the last set.  Then on the 1 week I personally like to hit singles but it is set up to do 95% of the training max for reps.  Hit me a PM if you need more clarification I don't make good sense sometimes......


----------



## JOMO

Hmm. I am not counting last week because I barely lifted, so this week is the 1 set x 5 reps, 1 set x 3 reps and 1 set x 1 rep. Next week is going back to 5x5 for the fourth week. 

So first three above where warm up, last three work. I just pushed alittle more and did an extra rep on my last two sets.


----------



## JOMO

And Im at 75%x5, 85%x3,95%x1 or more. And All I had was one more on the last one.


----------



## JOMO

Slingshot arrived today and I tried it out this evening on Flat bench. If you see from my last workout I did about 5 reps with 225 and had to stop due to my shoulder pinching. Put the slingshot on....amazed with what it does. Very little pain, as in barely when using it. This thing is simply "AWESOME"! Thanks to Big Worm if he reads this. 

BB Flat

135x12
225x10
275x5
295x5
225x15

Had no spotter and didn't want to push the shoulder past the 300lb mark. Brought in my grip alittle bit and that helped also with my form.

IF ANYONE HAS SHOULDER PROBLEMS AND HAS TROUBLE FLAT BENCHING WITH THE BARBELL, LOOK INTO THE SLINGSHOT!!! CHEAP AND WORTH IT. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Oh, and I weighed in at 198 tonight. Still loosing fat but getting stronger, gotta love it!


----------



## Christosterone

Nice log, keep it up


----------



## JOMO

Saw my doc today and was referred to Phy therapy again for this one and had an xray done. Will not know the results till the 10th of Dec when I see my PT doc.While she was looking over my shoulder it was cracking and popping, Im not too happy about that. But I can tell if I keep up how I am training I will be ok. Staying away from certain excercises and focusing on internal/external rotation movements to strengthen it up. Didn't even bother me today after chest yesterday with the slingshot but I still took it light tonight and stayed away from shoulder press. 

Happy Thanks Giving everyone! Be safe!


----------



## Jada

Be careful jomo, hope everything turns well for u. I know it's hard but don't train to heavy .


----------



## JOMO

Thanks Jada! Im sure It will all be good in a few weeks. But Im still being careful. Deads dont hurt so I upped the weight again this week. 

Deads
135x5;225x5;315x5;365x5;385x4;315x5-First time using chalk ever. I usually have to use straps over 335. But I got the 385NP with chalk. If you haven't used chalk I suggest using it, screw straps. 



Kroc Rows
150x10x3

Wide grip lat pulldowns

150x10;180x10;200x10

Light arms also, nothing special.


----------



## cougar

I'm Sweating reading along...    Yea !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOMO

Well leg day today. Program is back into the 5 rep range. So I started alittle higher this week compared to when I first started the program. I will say, I was not feeling strong at all today and my back was tightening up bad. Seemed like I couldn't get comfortable and was having trouble getting parallel with the weight. I did go in with not a good mind set knowing my back has been tight all day and Im sure that right there did it. 

Squats

135x5;225x5;315x5;335x5;355x5;315x5

Single Leg ext.
50x10;70x10;90x10;50x15

Standing single Leg curl
50x12;70x12;90x10;40x15

Seated Leg Curl
80x12;95x12;110x10;50x15

Jump Rope- 45min

Should be switching up my diet this week with Spongy, looking forward to see what he has planned. Get Big people!!


----------



## Jada

great job my bro , how u feel about ur progress such as in ur body so far


----------



## JOMO

Some pics. I started this diet/cycle at alittle over 37 inches on my waist and about 207, Now I am a 34 and right at 200.


----------



## Shane1974

Going from size 37 to 34 in one cycle is nice progress. You are looking lean and jacked my friend!


----------



## JOMO

So, I think I just need to give the heavy lifting on chest day a break. I was using the slanger again for bench and it went good, but my Incline db press has dramatically dropped due to the pinching in my rt shoulder. 

BB Flat

135x12;225x5(added slingshot);275x5;295x5

Cables, tricep ext and about 150 pushups with the slingshot. 

Tried 65lb db's on incline bench and it was bothering me. Did about 6 reps and had to stop. Might just stop the 5/3/1 and let this bad boy heal.


----------



## gfunky

Sucks you got a rt shoulder issue take care of it.  If you push and push you will really mess it up and then it will suck forever!

Looking real good man!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> Sucks you got a rt shoulder issue take care of it.  If you push and push you will really mess it up and then it will suck forever!
> 
> Looking real good man!



Yeah man, real bummer but what can you do. I am going to just take it easy with pushing movements. Stick to cables for now. And thank you G!


----------



## Popeye

Nice log Jomo....great progress!

I have a shoulder issue right now too.....shitty.

Keep up the hard work, lookin good!


----------



## JOMO

Had to test myself today on deads. I have yet to throw on 4 plates ever on the bar and I wasn't going to let that happen anymore!!

Deads

135x5-WU
225x5-WU
315x5-WU
335x5
355x5
375x5
405x1
415x1

Wide grip Lat Pull downs

130x10
150x10
180x10
110x20

Close Grip Pull Downs

110x10
130x10
150x10
80x20

Seated Rows
110x10
150x10
180x10
80x20

Jump Rope for 35 Min. Im tired as shit right now and hungry. But today was glorious!!


----------



## 63Vette

Fucking right Jomo... you own that shit. It is all about your mind brother man!


Four plates looks good as a mofo don't they? Way to go my brother.....  damn I love to see a man find the secret and take control of his body... we need to call it "mind building" not body building....

415 mother fuppers!,

Kudos and much respect bro,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

63Vette said:


> Fucking right Jomo... you own that shit. It is all about your mind brother man!
> 
> 
> Four plates looks good as a mofo don't they? Way to go my brother.....  damn I love to see a man find the secret and take control of his body... we need to call it "mind building" not body building....
> 
> 415 mother fuppers!,
> 
> Kudos and much respect bro,
> Vette



I know man, I am happy as hell right now. Its def a mind game and I am starting to realize this more and more. I was pretty tired after the 375 but said fuck it and focused and wanted to see what I could do. Passed 4 plates on Squats, and passed 4 plates on Deads. Im a happy man...and this is me carb cycling. I can't wait to just do an all out Bulk.

Thanks for the kind and true words Vette.


----------



## AlphaD

Looking bro! Nice log, i keep checking it.


----------



## AlphaD

AlphaD said:


> Looking bro! Nice log, i keep checking it.


enter in ^^^  good


----------



## JOMO

Thank you AlphaD! Only a few more weeks and thats all she wrote for this one.


----------



## AlphaD

JOMO said:


> Thank you AlphaD! Only a few more weeks and thats all she wrote for this one.



I'll be in it until the end my friend!


----------



## JOMO

Man, I only did legs monday and arms tonight. Was working 12-14hr shifts all week and was beat!

Already have transitioned to prop since last friday. This upcoming week will be my last and then its pct time!


----------



## Jada

Bitter sweet man, Lookin forward towards some pics


----------



## JOMO

Saw the doc today about the shoulder, of course the xray didn't show anything which I knew it wouldn't. After doing some internal/external rotations and putting pressure on my shoulder he pinched a certain spot on my shoulder and it mimic'd the pain I am having. He told me that he doesn't believe that I tore anything but rather sprained my AC joint. He told me my shoulders have alittle more give or movement that a reg shoulder should have. Making it easier for me to injure myself with heavy weight. He told me to take it easy for another month and if it doesn't progress to come back then. It was funny when he asked me how I hurt it, I told him I have been lifting heavy and was benching 315. He was like "WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO LIFT THAT MUCH"..and he really sat there and waited for me to respond. It was awkward. I was like "Thats really not even that heavy to where I want to be". He just told me to chill out, lift light and be careful. 

Squat

bar-15
135x12
225x10
315x8
335x5

Leg press
12 plates x12
16 plates x12
18 plates x12
6 plates x15

Single leg ext.
50x12
70x12
50x12
40x15

Single Leg hammy curl
50x12
70x12
90x10
40x15

Lying leg curls
80x12x2
65x12

Jump rope for 30 min and did some abs.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Good shit bro, keep it up, did you ask the doc "Do you even lift bra?" I would have, lol...Jump rope for 30 min?? Id be bored out my mind, love you bye...


----------



## JOMO

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Good shit bro, keep it up, did you ask the doc "Do you even lift bra?" I would have, lol...Jump rope for 30 min?? Id be bored out my mind, love you bye...



Haha, it was obvious he didnt bro. My first doc that rehabilitated my left shoulder was a beast and understood. Yeah, I move around bro when I jump rope. Right in the corner of the cardio room away from everyone. Not the both feet jumping at the same time...some people would compare me to Rocky but i don't like to brag, lol.


----------



## JOMO

We're not done yet!! Deads today and felt great so I pushed myself alittle more than last session and got another PR. 

Deads

Bar x 15
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x3
425x1

Kroc Rows

150dbx10x3

light work for lat pulldowns

I was tired as shit after the deads and rows. Could be that I am just now focusing more on moving the weight and not doubting myself or that I also changed my rap playlist to some metal that I would call extreme for myself. I never thought I would listen to this, but man it gets me moving. In the words of Jimmy Macaroy from Blades of Glory.."If you can dream it you can do it". Yeah...that was alittle homo'ish, but foreal just tell yourself that you got this. With safety and reason in mind of course. Man, once you get your mind focused its like a whole other way of training. IDK how to describe it but I feel great. Now I leave you with one of my songs I freak out to the most..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvOVey0MSs


----------



## JOMO

Pinned my last pin of prop yesturday before hitting legs. Still feeling great, vascular even though I have stopped the Var for a almost two weeks now. 

Legs-Mon night

Squat
barx5
135x5
225x5
315x5
335x5

Leg Press
PL ea side
5x10
7x10
9x10
3x20

Seated single leg ext
50x10
70x10x3

Standing single leg curl
10x10
50x10
70x10
90x10

Lying leg curls
65x10
80x10
95x10
110x10

Chest/tris

Flat bench
barx10
135x5
225x5
275x5
295x5
300x3
225x15 (figured throw in one more set for reps since I can't do incline cause the shoulder)

Cable crossovers light, 3 sets on three diff excercises

Cable pushdowns
50x12
70x12
90x12

rope ext
42.5x12
35x12
30x12

Db single overhead ext
20x10
25x10x2

50 pushups with slinger, 50 normal. 

100 situps and it was time to leave, had to go christmas shopping.


----------



## AlphaD

Damn man.....Keep it up!


----------



## JOMO

Thanks alphaD! Chest was done with the slingshot also, over 225 bothers it alittle but with the slanger I could throw more on of course.

My weight tonight was 197lbs. Down about 10lbs since starting this cycle, dropped over 3inches off my waist and am nothing short of happy despite my shoulder incident.


----------



## JOMO

Yep..good ol'e Back day. Hit another PR on Deads. Only 5lbs more but still a PR. Im very happy with the weight at only 198lbs.

I did bent over rows before deads so Im sure I could have maybe got a few more lbs out of deads if I did them first.

BB rows, Underhand
barx15
135x12
185x12
205x10


Deads
barx5
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x1
430x1 PR

Latpull downs and light bi's. I dont care to add those in, nothing special. Last prop pin was monday, Im contemplating starting tomorrow or Sat for PCT.


----------



## AlphaD

Very nice job JOMO...still tearing it up!


----------



## Tilltheend

Good work JOMO!


----------



## vaper86

Glad to see you are still going strong Jomo...been without internet for a while less than a week til my deployment is up then I get to come home! Keep working hard man inspirational stuff especially after coming off that injury recovery.


----------



## JOMO

Thank you Vaper! And hope these next few days pass quickly so you can get home safely. 

Im a week into PCT give or take a few days. Still feel great, trying to keep positive and do work. My next cycle I am really looking forward to.


----------



## NbleSavage

Good on ya' JOMO!!


----------

